# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Границы ответственности

## Sergey R

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, помогите пожалуйста прочертить границу в вопросах ответственности за свои действия.

Пример: у преданного склад в собственности. Он хочет получать с него прибыль. Есть только один клиент готовый арендовать помещение, но хочет хранить на складе мясо. Преданные в один голос кричат что если преданный сдаст под хранение мяса склад, то будет нести за это кврмическую ответственность.

Если заключат сделку, тогда и хазяина земли на котором склад тоже нужно привлечь к кармической ответственности. Ну тогда и его родителей привлечь т.к. если бы не зачали его то и землёй не распоряжался бы под склад.

И нет этой порочной логиче конца...

И как понять где границы ответственности?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Если продолжить вашу логическую цепочку, то можно дойти и до Кришны, как причины всех причин, и обвинить Его во всем. Это очевидная нелепость. Поэтому где-то граница ответственности существует. Где же она? Она там, где люди осознают ответственность и принимают сознательное решение. Вы не можете всех своих предков и хозяина земли обвинить в том, что вы приняли решение сдать склад под хранение мяса. Это то же самое, что изготовителя или продавца ножей обвинить в том, что этим ножом было совершено убийство каким-то третьим лицом. Все таки судят непосредственного убийцу, а не продавца или производителя оружия. То есть, ответственность несут люди, непосредственно заключающие сделку. естественно, что из ближайшие родственники тоже будут частично переживать проблемы, которые начнутся у непосредственных участников греховного поступка. Но это как при взрыве, чем ближе к эпицентру, тем больше жертв и разрушений. И наоборот, чем дальше от эпицентра взрыва, тем меньше жертв и разрушений.

----------

